# Stream over LTE - IOS



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

If I ever want to watch a show on my iPad over LTE - I simply connect to the personal Hotspot from my phone, kick off the content I want to watch and once it starts playing turn the phone Hotspot off.

The iPad will automatically drop back to LTE and the video will continue to play.

I really don't know why they cannot enable it directly, the quality is really pretty good over LTE for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's an Apple limitation. They require streaming apps to have a much broader range of adaptive bitrates, including an audio only option, to enable LTE streaming. Not sure if the stream hardware is even capable of that.


----------

